# wood box / casket



## wood tim (Feb 20, 2011)

does anyone have a source for plans on building a simple wooden box, caskets


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Rockler has pet casket plans.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Simple/*



wood tim said:


> does anyone have a source for plans on building a simple wooden box, caskets


A simple wooden box is simple, 2 sides, 2 ends, a top and bottom 90 degree angles in the corners and top and bottom.
A casket is not that simple, if it's coffered. 4 sides 2 ends, a top and bottom and oblique angles in the corners.
http://yardofspooks.com/pages/coffin.html


----------

